# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار >  برنامه های جدید برای پیشبرد واحد فناوری اطلاعات اداره؟

## sajad_3dmax

سلام دوستان.
به بنده پیشنهاد قبول مسئولیت واحد فناوری اطلاعات ادداره داده شده. خودم مهندسی نرم خوندم. اطلعات خوبی هم دارم.
از من ارائه برنامه های جدید برای پیشبرد واحد فناوری اطلاعات رو خوستن. دلم میخواد نظر شما عزیزان رو در این باره بدونم. از نظر امنیت،شبکه، افزایش آگاهی همکاران، مهندسی نرم افزار و هر چیز مفید دیگه ی که به ذهنتون میرسه لطفا مضایغه نفرمایید .یه سری موارد رو هم خودم نوشتم.
با تشکر

----------

